# Applying to NYU



## CarolMyLife (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi^^ I'm an applicant looking forward to TISCH 

2008. Took Toefl and SAT Reasoning Test and now 

preparing for essays, portfolios, etc.

First, I'm from South Korea, 24 year old girl.

After highschool, I owned and managed an online

shopping mall with my friend, did some 

internships and took part in a 

college drama club which a friend in that 

college introduced me for several roles.


The point is, I'm kinda confused which would

mostly work for the portfolio.

Thinking,

1. A documentary about Tattoo, which I made it
with my fellows in a media center. 

2. Translation about my poetries and other writings which was awarded in highschool.

3. Brochures of Dramas I've took placed in.

4. Photos, posters, brochures I've worked.


Or abstract some, condense them into

a presentation file by using Powerpoint

from MS Office and send it to the office?


I'm not sure about what exactly is a portfolio

or what template is required.

Hope your advices or any ideas about

preparing for Tisch^^


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 22, 2007)

I would think your documentary, and anything that shows your interest in film be included in your portfolio...{Too, I would think the personal statement would tell somewhat of your past and future accomplishments}...


----------

